# The hibernation diet



## rjshimmel (Oct 16, 2003)

Has anybody read about this diet? 

[email protected]


----------



## The anonymous buzzing bee (Jul 26, 2005)

*I recieved this e-mail from the author on 29/12/2005: *

Hello [The Anonymous Buzzing Bee],
Below is an email which we are sending out to all the contacts we can reach within the honey industry.
Honey has never before been viewed from this perspective before now, but the science underpinning the theory is sound and very easy to demonstrate.
We, as authors, are hoping to encourage sales of the book from those within the industry, so that an early spike in sales will leave behind the large number of other diet books published at this time of year.
Even without such a development, the public will rapidly pick up on this lovely theory, although perhaps somewhat slower.
However, either way, the impact on honey sales in 2006 will be powerfull.
We are suggesting that those within the industry contact their fellows in a kind of cascade of alert to create an early dynamic of sales of the book and in turn drive forward honey sales, just as occurred in January 005, as explained below.
Kind Regards
Mike McInnes 





HONEY SALES IN 2006.

You may be unaware that on January 1st 2006 a book will be published by Souvenir Press (London), called The Hibernation Diet.

This book will have a dramatic impact on sales of honey in the UK and beyond.

The book, which advocates taking honey before bed, to optimise fat loss during sleep, is already causing unprecedented levels of interest from the media prior to publication.

In January 2005, a few articles in the press about this approach to weight loss, before the book was written, caused some supermarkets in Scotland to have their shelves cleared of honey.

The book arose out of the authors' work in sports nutrition, whereby they have been advising athletes for some years to take honey prior to bed to optimise recovery.
This information has leaked out into the athletic community nationally and has already impacted on honey sales nationally, in 2005.

However recovery biology is exclusively fat burning biology and arising from this, the authors developed a strategy for optimising fat burning during sleep by fuelling the liver prior to bed, culminating in the book (The Hibernation Diet).

Honey, which contains fructose, is ideal for this purpose.

The publicity agents for this revolutionary book are Midas, the company who handled publicity for the Atkins Diet.

The authors can testify that, not only does the diet work, but the public love the strategy and tune in immediately and enthusiastically, whenever the theory is explained to them.
Simply, if the liver is fuelled prior to bed, recovery hormones are released to do repair, regeneration and construction of new tissue.
These hormones are exclusively fat burning hormones.
For this to occur, blood glucose must be stable, and for this to occur, the liver must be fuelled prior to bed.
Up to now, few do this, the liver depletes, blood glucose falls and adrenal stress hormones, which do not burn, fat are released.

The book is based on several years of research into recover biology and although the theory and the biological principles it unitises are quite simple, they have been ignored up to now, not only by the medical profession, but also by those who offer advice to would-be dieters.
For this reason the impact will be all the greater.

It is important therefore that the honey industry, at each level, production, supply and retail, are aware of this in advance, so that they can maximise the potential impact on sales in 2006 and prepare for a quite amazing and dramatic year ahead.

As authors of the book we very much want the book to be discussed at every level within the honey industry, so that a mutually beneficial dynamic may develop whereby sales of the book drive forward sales of honey and sales of honey drive forward sales of the book.

Kind Regards
Mike and Stuart McInnes (authors) Hibernation Diet.

The authors may be contacted on 0131 622 5101 or 0141 847 0565
or [email protected]

Souvenir Press Ltd
43 Great Russell Street
London WC1B 3PB
020 7580 9307

Midas Public Relations
7-8 Kendrick Mews
London SW7 3HG
020 7584 7474


----------



## John Smith (Jan 31, 2006)

Indeed, I am reading about it now........ but only on the net and in magazines. My copy
of the book is still coming.

Sounds brilliantly fundamental to me, and I speak not only as a beekeeper, but as a life
long participant in the areas of health foods/natural health/organic farming/alternative
living.

Benign Ketosis I have experienced through Fasting, which is a favorite health restorer
of mine, and fasting is only a whisker away from hibernation.

Sugar technology, I had some introduction to when I worked in a glucose factory for
5 years.

Honey to me is a miracle food......... but then so are all the apiary products, yes even
the beeswax.

If this diet takes off only half as well as I think it will, it will still give the honey
industry a big wake up call, as we are only barely breaking-even now both in terms of
supply and demand, and in terms of economic viability...... yet we may be called upon
to double our production.

How quickly can you double yours? Well, yeah, it won't be hard to double what I
made in the last year: double nothing, is still nothing. But infrastructure, I mean. Can
you turn a tap and get twice as many boxes, queens, labeling machines and filters?
What about non-residential/pesticide free/wilderness areas to put your bees in?

Only trouble is, I can assure you that those sugar factories are gearing up now to
formulate a sugar syrup to be sold in the supermarket that will boast a perfect balance
of Fructose and Glucose. ............. or nearly.

One of the syrups I once helped manufacture in that factory was named FRUTOSE. 
This was more or less a product name, cum brand name, if you wish, as the word is
entirely devoid of Scientific meaning (except that it rhymes with all the sugar suffixes,
........all the ose words, and its prefix rhymes with Fruit, which spawned the word
Fructose, being fruit sugar). See, already I have made it so confusing, you wouldnt
know which jar to pick off the supermarket shelf, now will you? 

Thats typical of what will happen, they will use clever tricks of naming, specifying,
double talking, jargon spitting and even use pictures of beehives on the labels to try
and steal the market which rightly must go to pure honey. What this book so
specifically testifies to, is that manufactured sugars will not do and never have done
the job honey is so mysteriously able to do.

Like everything these days, getting in on the market has to be done fairly quickly, or
not only will the opposition beat you to it, but the need for your product may well be
superseded soon by the next invention/craze/discovery. ...... or war crisis, famine or terrorist take over.

I wonder if the bee industry will be able to take full advantage of this coming tsunami of demand?
Cheap and nasty is not the only reason we have so much and so many manufactured sugars. The other best reason, is that beekeepers never have been able to keep up with the demand for sugars. We grew grapes to make wine.... why? 'cause there never was enough honey to make the mead. 

We are discussing the Hibernation Diet a bit here in Australia on one of our sites, and
it has been suggested that what we need is a fat beekeeper. ........ someone to test the
theory on!

Well, so far we haven't come up with one! Fat beekeepers are a bit scarce, it seems. 
Most of us are as poor as the church mouse, and even the big boys are not so much fat,
as swarthy, muscular, thickset, or just downright flabby from old age. That kind of
sums up the whole question, doesnt it?

I think we had better hop to it and get some honey produced for when this tsunami
hits. Oh, and by the way, dont be too eager to give your product away at desperation
prices, either, as the weight management market is huge. "Huge" I said. Did you read that bit?

HUGE 

Youve been selling honey most
of your life to a market that is archaic, traditional, penny pinching and unappreciative. 
None of those words relate to the weight management market. You go figure.

Grab your surfboard............. this is going to be a good ride.

Cheers,

John


----------



## Nick Noyes (Apr 28, 2005)

Man I hope this takes off. It could really be boom to the honey market worldwide. I am crossing my fingers.


----------



## thorbue (Dec 22, 2005)

If you want to check it out, try this link:

http://www.hibernationdiet.com/

Don't know if it's tha same Rick wrote about...

----
Thor


----------



## John Smith (Jan 31, 2006)

Yeah, it's the same one, Thor, and it is taking
off, quite well, I feel. I just keyed in 'hibernation diet' into Google Search and found a heap of articles on it. Too many, really, but they are mostly VERY positive. The only slightly less than positive remark I found was where one editor said "Maybe the results are more from the improved diet than the honey." I would have thought the honey was part of the diet, but of course I don't have a diploma in dietetics, now do I?

Well, I have read the book three times now, and
being a bit of a health nut anyway, found it no
trouble to take on board. I didn't have to do too
much to my diet to bring it into line (in
principal) with the guidelines in the book, and
commenced to get positive results immediately.

To my notion, that puts paid to that editors
remark about the changes in the other foods
being the secret. Some people seem to really
hate honey, dont they? They must have shares
in Karo.

Well, like most beekeepers, I am as skinny as a
bees stinger, so I am not talking about weight
loss (fact is, I am starting to put on weight!) but energy!, ........... recovery mode! WOW. Good sound restorative sleep at night! Thats Magic. It is more about health than weight management. But of course weight management is ok, where as dealing with health is a no, no, unless one has a licence to bury his mistakes.

What I did have to do was stop ingesting all
those convenience foods I rely on when I am out
and about in the truck, like chocky milk, candy
bars, hot pies and catsup, all that stuff with
loads of glucose and cane sugar in it. I nearly
went ballistic some days too, as the withdrawal
from that sugar was pretty dramatic, but soon I
had recovered enough to start feeling really
great.

I was a bit reluctant to commence doing the
resistance exercises, as I figure we beekeepers
get far too much activity already, but when I did
start, I was shocked to find I really was very
weak in many areas of muscle (those not
required to lift a bee box).


That started to improve immediately, as did the
ease with which I could drop off to sleep. 
Those exercises at eventide are crucial
apparently to release the HGH hormone that
sets off the chain reaction in the body towards
'recovery' mode.

Oh, $#1T, I wouldnt want to be a supermarket
manager when all those weight watchers come
to his empty honey shelf and are told to buy
Karo instead. Ouch, I reckon they will kick his
door in. And so they should, the penny penching
control freak. Those wretched supermarket
chains have been our worst enemy (apart from
ourselves) ever since those two old ladies
started up Woolies. 

I read in one article that the Average American
(which one ever that is?) eats about 150 pounds
of sugar per annum. Well, if they did what I did
and replace all that with honey, it wouldnt take
many of them to empty that shelf, aye? The
average now for honey is more like two pounds
per annum, isnt it? But wait, there is more!

What will happen to the food manufacturing
guys when they realize everyone is leaving their
ketchup on the shelf? Will they make honey
ketchup too? That honey mustard seems to be a
winner. I reckon they will be wanting to put
honey in their pancake mix!

Heres a link to a good thought (well for honey
prices, anyway):
http://www.americanhoneyproducers.org/Default.htm
You may have already read that one.

So you guys better get you a book, read it and
give it a whirl. Once we all get excited about it, the rest of the world will hear about it soon
thereafter, aye? Beekeepers are not usually
afraid to speak their minds!!!!!!!!!

OK, so start stashing some honey in the shed
and waiting for the price to run right off the
charts. And if your wholesale buyer wont pay,
start taking it direct to the public, because they
know no limits when it comes to buying weight
management requisites.

It not a day too soon, either.

Cheers,

John

Anything works if you work it!


----------



## SweetBettyBees (Jun 19, 2006)

I read about this book in a spring (I think) issue of Am Bee Journal. The issue was catch-up reading several months old, and I was surprised not to have heard of this "plan" otherwise. When I tried to buy the book, I found it not to be available in the US and had to order it via Amazon UK.

Since I already pay homage at the gym on M-W-F, and am a firm believer of eat better, eat less, the only real change I made in my routine as a result of this book is the honey before bedtime. I don't mind to tell you that I do have a bit of fat and it hasn't exactly "melted" off since I began this new bedtime ritual - but the difference it's made in my sleep is truly profound. Solid, sweet sleep, sometimes the whole night through. I don't usually buy into hype, but there's something to this - I've told others (even my doubting spouse) and those who've tried it will attest to the same - the sleep is very, very good.


----------



## Carolina-Family-Farm (Aug 2, 2005)

Has anyone tried Braggs Organic Apple Cider vineager and honey to melt away the extra pounds?


----------



## ScadsOBees (Oct 2, 2003)

I feel like I'm watching paid television. Must...buy...book...its...magic....


----------

